# How much advantage is 5/8 drywall over 1/2"?



## Jim S. (Aug 26, 2008)

Simple question first - is the extra stiffness and fire rating of 5/8" drywall worth the extra expense and the bother of extending jambs?

I am starting on an extensive self-remodel of an owner-built home constructed in 1970. It has about 75% scored plywood paneling and 25% drywall. Over time, virtually all the plywood will be replaced with drywall and most of the existing drywall will be replaced because of generally poor original installation and numerous taping failures. (Original owner-builder took many short cuts and used inexperienced local labor).

While going to the considerable work of replacing most of the wall covering, I want to do it right and have the best job possible. 

I'll have to extend door and window jambs in all the places where 1/4" plywood paneling is replaced with drywall, so an extra 1/8" of extension is no added work. In other wall surfaces I may retain 1/2" drywall because of extra work of jamb extensions but there are many cases where it won't matter.

Studs are all 16" o/c and local codes permit 1/2" drywall?

Any thoughts?

Jim


----------



## Craig1979 (Mar 30, 2008)

The only reason you would need to go to the 5/8 is if the walls are not very straight. 1/2 would be fine unless you need fire rating. Plus 1/2 is much lighter and will save on the back which is always a plus.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

